# windage tray and a cam



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

It seems that Crower recommends against using a windage tray.

"NOTE: Many camshaft manufacturers do not recommend the use of synthetic oil during the break-in period. It is also not recommended to use any type of oil restrictors to the lifter galley, windage trays, or baffles, or plug any oil return holes in the lifter valley. Oil has a twofold purpose; it not only lubricates, but it also draws the heat away from whatever it comes in contact with. The cam needs oil splash from the crankcase and oil run-back from the top of the engine to help draw the heat away. Without this oil flow, all the heat generated at the cam is transferred to the lifter, which can contribute to premature wear and/or failure."
thoughts on this? :willy:
thanks as always!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If your engine had a windage tray, use it. (probably did) The statement from c CROWER is a 'broad' one.


----------

